# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أكثر العبارات التى تكرهها الفتاة!!

## سنفورة

أكثر العبارات التى تكرهها الفتاة!!


يقال أنه هناك بعض العبارات التى تكرهها الفتاة و لا تحب سماعها و هي:
"أنت مجنونة":
فترجمتها عند الفتيات هي "أنت مريضة نفسياً".

"افعلي ما ترينه مناسباً":
وبذلك يلقون بالمسؤولية الكاملة على الفتاة

"كنت تعرفين بأنني أتصرف هكذا ": 
تأتي هذه العبارة قاسية وتعني أن الشخص المتكلم لن يتغير ولن يحاول أن يتغير.

"لا شيء":
فهذه الجملة تعني بالنسبه للفتاة أن الشخص الذي تتحدث معه لا يريدها أن تتطلع على شئ أو أن تتحدث معه.


هل ينطبق عليك الأمر؟هل تكرهين هذه العبارات و لا تحبين سماعها ؟؟؟؟؟
 :36 1 70[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

"افعلي ما ترينه مناسباً":
وبذلك يلقون بالمسؤولية الكاملة على الفتاة


انا بكره هاي الكلمة!!!!!!!!! :Icon12:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بالعكس في منهم حلوين وخاصه انتي مجنونه  :SnipeR (98): 

يسلمو سنفوره انا بكره كلمه " ماشي " اذا كانت شديده اللهجه يعني افرجيك  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]خلص ما رح احكي اشي من هالعبارات  :Eh S(20): [/align]

----------


## سنفورة

> [align=center]خلص ما رح احكي اشي من هالعبارات [/align]


هههههههه بالعكس اذا بدك تغيض وحدة سمعها منهم ههههههه :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## سنفورة

> بالعكس في منهم حلوين وخاصه انتي مجنونه 
> 
> يسلمو سنفوره انا بكره كلمه " ماشي " اذا كانت شديده اللهجه يعني افرجيك


يسلمو صديقة بس ليش بتحبي كلمة (مجنونة)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*
"لا شيء":
فهذه الجملة تعني بالنسبه للفتاة أن الشخص الذي تتحدث معه لا يريدها أن تتطلع على شئ أو أن تتحدث معه.


كتير بكرهم خصوصا هاي الكلمه "لا شىء"* :Bl (16):

----------


## ورده السعاده

"لا شيء":
فهذه الجملة تعني بالنسبه للفتاة أن الشخص الذي تتحدث معه لا يريدها أن تتطلع على شئ أو أن تتحدث معه.


بكره هاي الجمله كتير كتير
يسلموو سنفورة

----------


## سنفورة

يسلمو وردة جورية ووردة السعادة على المرووووووور :Eh S(7):

----------


## لورنس

انا  واثق من حالي   وما بزعل  اذا  حكالي احد :SnipeR (15):  :36 1 6[1]:  :SnipeR (89):

----------

